# Daten über Netz sichern



## matzseesi (28. Juni 2005)

Hi Leutz

Ich habe ein kleines Problem das für euch allerdings sicher keines darstellt.

Ich möchte täglich ein paar pdfs (alle in einem Ordner) und ein paar csv Files (auch in einem Ordner) auf einen Windows Server kopieren!

Wie mache ich das ohne dass ich Samba installiere und am liebsten wäre es mir per Cronjob!

Würde mir sehr helfen wenn da jemand eine einfache Anleitung dazu hätte!

Grüße Matz s.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2005)

Den Samba-Server brauchst Du nicht, nur den Samba-Client.
Du koenntest das aber auch z.B. mittels FTP machen.


----------



## matzseesi (29. Juni 2005)

das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht => ftp!

NUR

wie kann ich mir so ein schellscript basteln, ganz was einfaches kann ich aber wie ich per ftp was uploade hab ich noch nie probiert!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2005)

Was spricht denn ueberhaupt gegen Samba?

Zum Thema Upload mittels FTP per CronJob/ShellScript meine ich gab's hier vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mal was.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juni 2005)

guck dir reoback an ...


----------

